# Duck boat



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Selling my old duck boat... wish I could keep both. AWESOME 1 man or 2 man rig.... 3 is tight! Not super safe! Recommending 1-2 hunters for this size of boat... goes everywhere! super light! 

$$$$ 800 $$$

12'

Welded some seams for strength

Grab handle

Trailer (flat bed but holds boat great)

7.5 HP outboard motor (no fuel tank)


----------

